# Long hair ideas??



## pinksugar (Feb 13, 2007)

Hello girls, I was given a voucher for a hair studio thingie day.. like you get a cut, colour, blow dry, chocolates and champers in a sort of one-time low cost offer.

Anyway, I want to GROW my hair really long, so I need some ideas for how I can keep the length when I go to my appointment, but still come out looking different. I want something without layers because they wont look good growing out, but i was thinking some kind of fringe (bangs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) or something??

have any of you had your hair cut in a way allowing it to grow out without looking scraggly?? haha. Anyway, if not, what do you guys think?

in terms of colour, I don't really care, I'm sure I'll think of something when I get there, I'm just concerned about keeping the length and yet still coming out looking revamped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 13, 2007)

I used to have my hair long (and I don't miss it, lol), My hair was cut pretty basically, but it did have layers, for looks and thinning purposes. If you go take a look at my profile, there are some pics of when my hair was long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had some "bangs" but they were like, to my ear, that was more like a layer I guess you could say. I liked it because it was easy to do and to throw into a pony tail in need be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good luck!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 13, 2007)

i always have my hair long. i don't like layers too, i had one a few years ago. it was looking great when i went out of the hairsalon, but i needed a lot of spray every morning or it would fall in my face (and it did, so annoying). my hair was so short i had to do a really high ponytail to get all my hair in the scrunchie, and it looked ridiculous. it took me one year before my hair was long enough to be properly cut.

now i only have a few layers. my hair is shoulder length (sun damage), and i have a few strokes cut a bit shorter, let's say 2 cm. just to highlight my heart shaped face. it's not much but it's enough to give volume and style.

maybe you could do a sidepart with longs bangs, so you can hold them in a ponytail?


----------



## 4getmeNot (Feb 13, 2007)

I've been growing my hair out too and I just got a trim a few weeks ago. It was all one length below my shoulders...it looked really scraggly and I had some badd spilt ends. She took an inch off all over, then she added layers all over too. Layers really help to freshen up your hair, and give you more volume. If you don't want layers all over, maybe you could get the fringe/bang thing, where they gradually get longer at an angle then just have layers in the front. Hope that makes sense! &lt;3 Good luck and have fun!


----------



## CassBH (Feb 14, 2007)

I am in the same position, desperatly trying to grow out my hair (it's at least 2-3 inches away from being shoulder length).

To help keep us from chopping it all off, how about posting a few pics of long hair styles you like? Maybe one of them will be "The one" for me and pink sugar!

Thanks ladies!

Cass


----------



## power_rangers (Feb 15, 2007)

I hope you like this.







is this at all close to what you'd like?


----------



## Becka (Feb 15, 2007)

don't get bangs unless you're REALLY ready for them !! well, my experience having bangs is that i was desperate to grow them out, then i'd get so sick of them scraggly at about my nose or chin that I'd get them cut again, it was a viscious circle of a few years before I finally gave in and pinned my hair back every day while they grew. i don't miss that!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 16, 2007)

I dunno girls, I was thinking maybe something like this:

http://z.about.com/d/beauty/1/0/d/G/jesssimp.jpg

http://www.geekroar.com/film/archives/liv4-thumb.jpg

?? something smooth looking.. but not too boring, like I want the main part of it to be just long, non-layered hair, I just need an interesting bit at the top, haha, if not side bangs then something else.. not sure yet? any ideas?

maybe this type of bangs?

http://dantri.com.vn/Uploaded/thunn/hilary-duff-1.jpg


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 16, 2007)

If you're growing out your hair - I think its a must to have long layers. Or else, it's kinda lifeless.

I have long hair - stops to the middle of my back past my shoulder. I'm 5'5 tall for reference. With long layers &amp; side sweep bangs.

The Jessica picture - I noticed she had long layers... that's perfect for any hair length. I had shorter cut layers before &amp; didn't really like it...

So I'd go with long layers with side sweep... tell the stylist where you want the highest cut to be for long layers. And how short you want for side sweep - I'd go for below the eyebrow or by the eye... incase you didn't like it, you can pull it back in a ponytail or with headbands.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> its good to get help from people who know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll post a picture up when I do get it done. I booked in! next thursday is the big day!


----------



## Sila (Feb 16, 2007)

Layers Are Great.... They Give Lots Of Volume


----------



## CassBH (Feb 16, 2007)

OH my god, pinksugar! Too funny! you and are the ones looking for long hair ideas and you picked the exact same picture of Jessica that I brought to my stylist about 6 months ago. Problem is, he didn't do it exactly like that, plus I think I found out the hard way that my hair doesn't look good quite this choppy (I have fine hair, but a lot of it!). I like the look, though, if your hair type is similar and your stylist can do exactly the same cut (I do like those other bangs better that you picked out, though....much softer, I think).


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 16, 2007)

bahaha, that's kind of creepy! (it shows we have good taste I think)

It IS kind of choppy when you look close. My hair is very soft, the problem is with bangs, they just flop all over, they don't STAY swept to one side. Maybe I'd be better off with a straight fringe. I've had it before, but I'm not sure whether i should get it again. Here is a pic...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...whairrosie.jpg

hmmm.. I can't believe how hard finding good hair is. Cass, what other pics have you found? I'm sure they'd be helpful if you want to exchange  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dollydagger. (Feb 16, 2007)

I wanted the same thing, i got my auntie to do one short layer which i mess up and leave the rest really long. Everyone asks if i have extensions though! Haha.

I can't see your pic yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CassBH (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey, girl, is that a picture of you? If so, I think we may have been "separated at birth" regarding our hair!!! My bangs tend to just flop around, too! The side swept bang thing only works for me when the bangs are not too long. Otherwise, they just fall in my face and "separate" , which is not a good look, at least for me. I am going through some magazines today to check out some more looks. I will let you know if I find anything.

If someone can tell me the easiest way to post a picture of myself (if it is saved in "My Pictures" on my computer) then i will post a few pix so you can see my hair and get an idea of my hair type.

Right now, my hair is about 2 inches from hitting my clavicle bone, so I have a bit to go before I am shoulder length (I am growing out my classic bob style).

Ladies, help me out on the posting a pix thing (I am usually not a dope about this stuff, but can't figure out the easiest way to post one on this forum). I would like to be able to insert it into the post itself.

Hopefully, pink, I can show you a picture soon, and will also share any styles I find with you. We'll go throught this together, girl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

p.s. Pink, I have found one HG of a hairspray for keeping my fine, soft hair side swept and keeping it there all day. I use Samy SkyScraper hairspray on my bangs (and all over my hair, too) and this hairspray is AWESOME for my hair. It is not like concrete, yet does a great job keeping soft hair in place and making the texture a little less soft so that it does not have a mind of it's own.

Plus, you can find it at Walgreen's and it is only about $8.00!!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 16, 2007)

ooh maybe I can get that hairspray and get sideswept bangs after all! haha.. yes that picture is me, obviously full bangs are a pain because you have to quickly blow dry and curl the front to get it to sit right, you cant just wake up and walk out the door with a quick comb through, which is what I always used to do before getting a perm (wtf was I thinking?!)

as for pics, the way I add mine is by having a free account with Free Image and Video Hosting - Photo Image Hosting Site : Photobucket.com. You sign up and you just upload your photos on there. Once they're uploaded, you just copy and paste the link under the photo into your MUT post. It's good because it doesn't take long to upload pictures, like some other sites.


----------



## CassBH (Feb 16, 2007)

Ok, I will check out that site and see if I can post some pix. I might be getting a "trim" today. Just skimming the bottom (obviously, since I am trying to grow it our but have not had a cut in almost 4 months) but hopefully have some shape built in so it looks nice. All this hair talk has got me motivated, so hoepfully I will not regret this today (that's if I cna get in)! I'll let you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

OK, here is a somewhat recent pic of me (excuse the knife!):






See, my hair is kind of shapeless. Good news is, I am going to get a cut tomorrow at 12:30. I am seeing someone new who is supposed to be really good. I am going to take very little off the length, and add some shape to it.

Any ideas or thoughts anyone on what you think might look good?

Thanks!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 16, 2007)

I think... a few more layers and style it with the ends flicked out a little. The colour is very pretty...


----------



## CassBH (Feb 16, 2007)

That's what I was thinking. The ends are too "poofy" so I think putting more layers in might make it more sleek looking. I am interested to hear what the stylist recommends when I ask her thoughts.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 16, 2007)

I think you would look great in long layers and long side-swept bangs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think that will help a lot with growing your hair out as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Maybe try something like this? I'm not sure how long your hair is now, so I can't really say.


----------



## CassBH (Feb 17, 2007)

Actually, my hair is about the length of the picture I posted, so I have a while to go before it is as long as I would like. That is why I am just getting the ends skimmed tomorrow. I am hoping that the stylist adds some nice long layers that will give my hair more movement and style.

Although I like the look of long, side-swept bangs, they really don't look that great on me. I tend to look better with shorter bangs, but long enough so that they can still be brushed to the side, covering a small amount of my forehead. I love that style on Jessica, though I wonder what kind of work that takes. I wish I had the hair team she has!

Anyone else have any ideas on what might look good on me, based on the picture I posted?

Thanks for your input  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cass

OK, off to get a cut today. I will try to post pix when I am done. Wish me luck! :scared:


----------



## CassBH (Feb 18, 2007)

OK, ladies! While this might not be "jaw dropping, it looks totally different!", I will say that I am liking my new haircut. She took only 1/4 inch off the length (which, since I ma growing it, and my old stylist was "scissor happy", I was thrilled with. I was in her chair for an hour as she cut lots of long layers in, and then did some detail work near the face. I will say that I do not like the shampoo she used, as it left my hair a bit dry, but otherwise, I really like the subtle difference the long layers and deeper side part make. Also, I asked her to used virtually no hair spray, so you can imagine the volume I will get when I actually DO use hairspray. Let me know what you think


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks StereoXGirl.. my hair is probably collarbone length, a bit shorter than hers. I thought she looked gorgeous with that hair. The only thing is, the side bangs are quite long, do you reckon that would be difficult to style?

I like your cut Cass, it looks awesome. It looks like you've had something done with it, and that's what we really want when we get a haircut, isn't it. You don't want to look exactly as you did when you went in. Anyway, it looks gorgeous.


----------



## CassBH (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments! By the way, did you get your hair cut yet? Will we be seeing pictures soon????


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 19, 2007)

not until thursday.. I bet it will turn out just like it looks now! lol. I will make sure to take before and afters!


----------



## CassBH (Feb 20, 2007)

Great! Looking forward to seeing them....GOOD LUCK!:7dh:


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 22, 2007)

Ok I got it done.. here are the pics. They put a colour in it too.






Before






After (I'm wearing a boob tube, I'm not naked, promise!)

Geez, I look like such a zombie before I take my makeup off at night :roflmao:


----------



## reginaalear (Feb 22, 2007)

I love it!!! Looks Great!!! I need a hair cut, but since i'm trying to grow it out and it's not growing there isn't much I can do with it. mine covers my neck now, but it's not all one length so It looks bad. Sorry to Ramble....I'll have to post pics so everyone can see what I mean. Wanted to say your hair turned out Great!!!


----------



## CassBH (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh my god! It looks awesome! You look like you have a different head of hair!!!!!! Loos great!

Do you like it?


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm not suure.. the colour looks so much better, and I like the side layers, but the side fringe is more shaggy than I wanted. I wanted something more smooth and classic. It doesn't look really shaggy in the picture but it is in real life. I dunno. The ends stick out! I will just have to learn how to style them.

Basically it looks good and I like it but it doesn't STAY like it's supposed to. I'll give it a few days before the final judgement, :roflmao:


----------



## CassBH (Feb 22, 2007)

Ah, it's never 100% what we want, huh? Like right now, even though I really like my cut, I am trying to give up the silicones, and now my hair looks dry on the ends, and I can't tell if that is from giving up with silicones (which smooth the hair) or if it is because my hair is really layered now and my hair texture can't take that much layering. Not sure.

Either way, I think yours looks great! I know what you mean, though, when it appears "Shaggy". I think our hair type is similar, and I know that I cannot pull off a cut that is too shaggy. Just doesn't work for me. But you are right. It really does not look that way in the picture.


----------



## AnotherSunnyDay (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree that long layers and long side-swept bangs are the way to go.. I love this look


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 26, 2007)

You look fabulous! WOW! I love it!


----------



## Possum (Mar 2, 2007)

_Wow, I love the hair-do's girls!_

_You all look totally awesome._

_Hey, incidentally has anyone heard of "Hairdo" Clip on Hair-extensions?_

_Apparently Jessica Simpson and hair-stylist Ken Paves are the creators behind these clip on hair pieces. They come in different shades and different hair lengths and you can choose if want to go curly or straight._

_I was thinking this might be a good option for that growing your hair stage, when your hair just looks limp and lifeless._

_I saw them on the shopping channel today and they looked pretty impressive_

_._

_Just wondering if anyone has tried these extensions and what are your thoughts on them. __Any feedback would be greatfully appreciated. _

_love_

_possum xx :hugss: :g: _


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 2, 2007)

The new cut looks great! It really suits you! Me like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## linkas (Mar 3, 2007)

I've long hair too.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Mar 3, 2007)

Great haircuts you guys!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Check this out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...tml#post701350

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...ight=ken+paves

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...ight=ken+paves


----------

